# happy birthday, koru



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i hope you're having a great one, karen.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Karen! We love you! 

Sandy


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day Karen...


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Karen. :cheers:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

And another Happy Birthday fer ya. Trey


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you. Birthday's are great excuses to get another goodie for your camera.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy, happy, happy Karen.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

,,


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Happy birthday!!!! Hope you are out celebrating


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday Karen.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Kia Ora and Happy Birthday, Karen !!! :cheers:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Kia Ora to you too Buffet Fan and thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. i had a nice evening where i didn't have to lift a finger in the kitchen to make anything, nor even to clean up afterwards! 

off to the beach or the bush today, it's beautiful out. 

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I made you a new sign.

Happy Birthday again.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> I made you a new sign.
> 
> Happy Birthday again.


i LOVE it! thank you Jack!

rosesm


(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to grayfish again. - i will catch up with this  )


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Mrs. Downunder !!!!!!!!!


Troy


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Karen.
Mike


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Koru said:


> (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to grayfish again. - i will catch up with this  )


Gotcha covered!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Happy Birthday,*

Sorry I missed the big day...Here is your personal chef; NZ flowers; and a cake all for you!
cake








mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2211/2245376496_dbffab0031.jpg

NZ flowers








mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2044/2245376320_3dbe695d0e.jpg

Your personal chef








mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2355/2244582375_157b690a54.jpg


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Add our wishes for a Happy one, Karen.....

Jim & Family


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hope it is or was your best birthday ever.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Late as usual. Happy Birthday Karen.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Hope you had a great birthday!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

'net birthdays are such fun, they always go for days.  thank you!

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

richg99 said:


> Sorry I missed the big day...Here is your personal chef; NZ flowers; and a cake all for you!
> cake
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, i wanted to ask... what did you cook/bake? did you make the cake in the photo?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*"what did you cook/bake? did you make the cake in the photo?"*

Ho Ho Ho Ho Ho...I am only good for the eating part. The ship passed out chef's hats for all of the guests on the night that they served the fancy cake.

On another night, they passed out dutch caps and dutch lady's bonnets when they had a special on some dutch food. It is all part of the "panache" of a cruise.

I can't bake. I am lucky to know how to make morning coffee. I am seriously spoiled by Sue and I love it. Rich


----------

